# Flame spreading like wildfire



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's at that stage where you can't believe she hasn't popped!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Great title! Post when she's popped! I'm sure it'll be soon!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG she's HUGE...tonight, I hope.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sure those babies will be beautiful. Their poor father though.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that the girlie you said had silvering?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, I can totally see it now... I think her expanding tum has spread out her fur so its easier to pick up on camera!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Woot!! Flame threw her litter during the day sometime yesterday; there are eight very nice, fully articulate pinkies. they are nice and big, with good color and very, very full milk bellies. when I checked on her midafternoon yesteday she was hanging out in her nest, ignoring me completely, which i thought was significant as she always came to stand against the glass hoping for food.

I am so relieved not only because she's a first time mom, but I really wanted Firestarter's legacy preserved as he had a fabulous deep orange tan belly.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck with the litter :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

